# 1985 Specialized Allez



## 85Allez (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi I'm new to the forums so I hope this is in the right spot. I am trying to sell my 85 Allez SE and I can't find a value or worth anywhere. I just never got around to riding it after my old man gave it to me 20 years ago. A guy offered me 300 and I just don't know of that's fair. Any advice or input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 85Allez (Apr 17, 2014)

I forgot to add it has less than 30 miles on it. My dad rode it twice then got into a car accident. As far as I know everything is original down to the tires. Its got superbe parts if that helps. Thanks again.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

eBay would be a good source to check, look at completed listings. If it truly has 30 miles on it and no rust, dents, bad cosmetic issues, etc. I think $300 is very low. The Superbe group is probably worth more than that I think.


----------



## 85Allez (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah no doubt under 30 miles on it. Frame is great has one paint chip on the seat clamp. The rubber brake guards are in need of replacement. I will check eBay again. Thanks for the response, I know I saw one sell in 09 for 500 but have no idea if it was a 3rensho or not...which mine isn't.



davcruz said:


> eBay would be a good source to check, look at completed listings. If it truly has 30 miles on it and no rust, dents, bad cosmetic issues, etc. I think $300 is very low. The Superbe group is probably worth more than that I think.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

3Rensho or not, that bike has a cult following and Superbe is an excellent group, is it Pro? All I can think of is American Flyers when I see your bike, very cool.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm too tired to search but somewhere in the Retro Classic forum is a long discussion of the various builders of the SA's--you might want to search and read.

Also, our long-time moderator who is a 3 Resho fanboi posted this on his blog:
3Rensho: Specialized Allez- 3Rensho built

Post measurements please c-t-c seat tube and top tube, also head tube length e-t-e.


----------



## 85Allez (Apr 17, 2014)

How can I tell if its a pro? 



davcruz said:


> 3Rensho or not, that bike has a cult
> following and Superbe is an excellent group, is it Pro? All I can think of is American Flyers when I see your bike, very cool.


----------



## 85Allez (Apr 17, 2014)

On the bottom its stamped 56 so I'm assuming its a 56cm. From end to ens its right at 130cm. Top tube is 52cm. 
[SUP][/SUP]



paredown said:


> I'm too tired to search but somewhere in the Retro Classic forum is a long discussion of the various builders of the SA's--you might want to search and read.
> 
> Also, our long-time moderator who is a 3 Resho fanboi posted this on his blog:
> 3Rensho: Specialized Allez- 3Rensho built
> ...


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

85Allez said:


> How can I tell if its a pro?


I assume it would say Superbe Pro rather than just Superbe. I am not an expert though, I do know that Superbe was the top of the line until the Superbe Pro was released in the very early 1980's. I would think your Allez is around an '84-'85 model so I think if it is Superbe you have the 2nd tier group which was still VERY good.


----------



## 85Allez (Apr 17, 2014)

davcruz said:


> I assume it would say Superbe Pro rather than just Superbe. I am not an expert though, I do know that Superbe was the top of the line until the Superbe Pro was released in the very early 1980's. I would think your Allez is around an '84-'85 model so I think if it is Superbe you have the 2nd tier group which was still VERY good.


OK I can't see any pro markings anywhere. Just the normal superbe on the components. You guys have a lot of good knowledge thanks for helping a newb out.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

If you sell on eBay remember you will have to factor in shipping, ebays cut, and having a good bike shop box it up. 
But it's a beautiful bike in a popular size. Should sell well.

Bill


----------

